# Metformin in uk



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't seem to find anywhere to get metformin from I have one site but it's veery expensive so that's a no. Adc would be good except from the huge delivery cost. Is there any uk pharmacys selling this?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with it mate,doesn't really do much,I would however recommend gliclazide if you can get it.(actually makes you produce more insulin).


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I wouldn't bother with it mate,doesn't really do much,I would however recommend gliclazide if you can get it.(actually makes you produce more insulin).


Uhm never heard of this before.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Can't seem to find anywhere to get metformin from I have one site but it's veery expensive so that's a no. Adc would be good except from the huge delivery cost. Is there any uk pharmacys selling this?


why do you want to take metformin?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Uhm never heard of this before.


Have a look,It works,But you have to be careful as it will make you go hypo.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Theseus said:


> why do you want to take metformin?


Mainly for insulin sensitivity and apparently good for refeeds.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I wouldn't bother with it mate,doesn't really do much,I would however recommend gliclazide if you can get it.(actually makes you produce more insulin).


that's correct.

metformin (biguanide) increases your sensitivity towards insulin - side effects: diarrhoea (NOT weight gain), lactic acidosis, no risk of hypoglycaemia

gliclazide (sulphonylurea) stimulates your beta cells to produce more insulin - side effects: increased appetite, weight gain, risk of hypoglycaemia


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Theseus said:


> that's correct.
> 
> metformin (biguanide) increases your sensitivity towards insulin - side effects: diarrhoea (NOT weight gain), lactic acidosis, no risk of hypoglycaemia
> 
> gliclazide (sulphonylurea) stimulates your beta cells to produce more insulin - side effects: increased appetite, weight gain, risk of hypoglycaemia


exactly.One 40mg tab will drop your blood sugar like a stone.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Just came across united pharmacies and looks good but a lot of people saying they are a scam. Ever used them before?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Metaphormin will make you feel queasy and put you off your food...


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Just came across united pharmacies and looks good but a lot of people saying they are a scam. Ever used them before?


Spend your money on something that actually works mate..Unless you are diabetic you will not notice anything from Metformin except feeling sick..You can phase them in slowly up t0 2000mg a day but it will not do much if anything for you.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Spend your money on something that actually works mate..Unless you are diabetic you will not notice anything from Metformin except feeling sick..You can phase them in slowly up t0 2000mg a day but it will not do much if anything for you.


For the price of what I just came across I would say it could actually be useful for a bodybuilder as it helps to shuttle nutrients. It's still cheaper and would be more useful than the other junk most people would buy. But if it does makes you feel sick then i may reconsider. I'm also interested in buying gliclazide too but i can't find it anywhere.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

One of the things Metformin also does is to stop the liver from releasing glucose,which is fundamental if you are a diabetic,not so if you are normal.Just because it makes you more sensitive to insulin does not mean it will do anything for a non diabetic..You will find your sensitivity is perfectly fine because your production of insulin is limited..


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Got a sh1t load from inhousepharmacy a while back...never used em though.

PM me mate


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Metformin is a must have when you use HGH and no slin. If you don t use, you will get a diabetic!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Genmutant said:


> Metformin is a must have when you use HGH and no slin. If you don t use, you will get a diabetic!


no you won't please state your source for this post......i know of many that have used GH for years and are not diabetic in fact when HGH is prescribed to children, dwarfs etc they do not prescribe Metformin as well.....


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Genmutant said:


> Metformin is a must have when you use HGH and no slin. If you don t use, you will get a diabetic!


HGH can cause glucose intolerance. but it does not mean you will become diabetic.

metformin increases your insulin sensitivity..won't do much if you have no issues with insulin resistance as frequently found in type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> no you won't please state your source for this post......i know of many that have used GH for years and are not diabetic in fact when HGH is prescribed to children, dwarfs etc they do not prescribe Metformin as well.....


Ok, was the wrong english. Not you will, you can get. The change is higher. I haven't any studies or source for this. It is the opinion in germany. Metformin ever when using HGH and no slin, no metformin when using HGH and Slin. The kombination of using HGH solo and with Slin can make you a diabetic, without use metformin.

I hope you understand what i mean...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Genmutant said:


> Ok, was the wrong english. Not you will, you can get. The change is higher. I haven't any studies or source for this. It is the opinion in germany. Metformin ever when using HGH and no slin, no metformin when using HGH and Slin. The kombination of using HGH solo and with Slin can make you a diabetic, without use metformin.
> 
> I hope you understand what i mean...


i understand you but you are wrong.......you can use HGH on its own for a very long time without becoming diabetic, there is no need to use slin or metformin without you becoming a diabetic.

i have been using HGH for over 10yrs with 95% of that time without Insulin and i am not a diabetic, i know a lot of people who are the same.....

it may be the opinion in germany but without any solid proof to say that without either Insulin or Metformin then it is an opinion based on the fact that HGH can create glucose intolerance it is an assumption and a poor one at that to be fair buddy


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the information. I know it from a heavy weight Pro. I will ask him for the source. I think, it is because of Ronny Rockel. He is a diabetic now.

What do you think about gliclazide?Did you take it. With dosage can be taken. In germany there is no result for it in google for bb. How long can take it? Any source i can read about it? Can take with peptides?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Just came across united pharmacies and looks good but a lot of people saying they are a scam. Ever used them before?


http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/ are gtg mate


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/ are gtg mate


Yeah I ordered them from that site just waiting for them to be delivered now.


----------

